# Ensemble Artefact



## ensembleartefact

Here our chamber music group: l'Ensemble Artefact based in Switzerland!

Check the website:

http://www.ensembleartefact.com

Videos on youtube:


----------



## altiste

Nicely presented website and your group looks to be very interesting with many repertoire possibilities given the variable formation of the ensemble. One of the first photos that I saw on your site was the Prokofiev Quintet formation. I have a quintet of this same instrumentation, originally written to be coupled with the Prokofiev. Mine is in three movements and called Diversions.


----------

